# Some questions abt the new Lumia 610



## bibinjohn (Mar 1, 2012)

hi...

i am planning to buy the new Nokia Lumia 610 when it is out. i have a couple of questions..

1. in the specifications it i says that it only supports micro sim card. What does it means..?
 i have a bsnl sim card, so if i want to put this to the new phone, do i need to use a sim card cutter..?

also what if use the same sim card in other phones will it work on that..? whether the micro sim will fit in the old phones..?

2. i have read i has Bluetooth. but is it possible to transfer files with other phones using Bluetooth..?

3. how is the Nokia Stereo Headset WH-208 which i get along withe the phone..?
4. Should i go for HTC Explorer or Lumia 610.?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 1, 2012)

1. Yes..you have to cut the sim card to put into micro sim card.
2. No..you can't transfer files through bluetooth in windows phone 7.
3. No idea
4. No idea


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2012)

> i have a bsnl sim card, so if i want to put this to the new phone, do i need to use a sim card cutter..?


 Yes SIM cutter. Micro sim is a smaller SIM card. iPhone has the same


> also what if use the same sim card in other phones will it work on that..? whether the micro sim will fit in the old phones..?


 If other phone supports micro sim then you can. Else some cutters bundle a adapter with them like this one-
Sim Card Cutter+4 Micro Sim Adapter for iPhone 4G 4 Gen | eBay

so even after cutting so can put and use it on bigger SIM slots.


> 2. i have read i has Bluetooth. but is it possible to transfer files with other phones using Bluetooth..?


 WP 7.5? No I dont think you can transfer files


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

bibinjohn said:


> 4. Should i go for HTC Explorer or Lumia 610.?



let Lumia 610 get launched first, then decide.

also looking at the kind of specs Lumia 610 pack, it may cost around 13-14k whereas Explorer cost 8-9.5k


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 1, 2012)

the headset is Ok-ish...better than other cheap headphone but nothing special..


----------



## ankit360 (Mar 2, 2012)

i think lumia 610 cost less then 9k coz lumia 710 and omnia W cost 14-15k .


----------



## bibinjohn (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you all for replying.....


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 2, 2012)

lumia 610 will be better than HTC Explorer !


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2012)

ankit360 said:


> i think lumia 610 cost less then 9k coz lumia 710 and omnia W cost 14-15k .



5Mp camera + flash. 720p video recording. 3.7" WVGA display. 8Gb internal memory. WP7. unless Nokia decides to turn the market upside down (& incur a HUGE loss) Lumia 610 won't cost anything less than 14k at launch. Even later it may sell for 14k only. it only has a slower processor & half the amount of ram. these small adjustments can't cut the manufacturing cost by a staggering 6k !!!


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 2, 2012)

it will mostly not be as low as 9k mostly.. will be around 12.5k i think..9k is just too less..

Btw, when is it expected to release? I hope they pack a better battery on that..


----------

